
Focus on college affordability obscures real problem: we’re overeducated - randomname2
https://theconversation.com/focus-on-college-affordability-obscures-real-problem-were-overeducated-51101
======
sitkack
The term "overeducated" sickens me.

Rather than limit the number of people who can explore the boundaries of human
knowledge, shouldn't we work to change the world so we can accept all of those
that want to learn?

------
CM30
I wouldn't say this 'overeducated' thing is the real issue. More like that too
many jobs require a college degree that really shouldn't and there's too much
of a cultural push to send everyone to college when not everyone is interested
in it.

We shouldn't limit admissions like this, but we should definitely try and
discourage people who don't want to learn or hear contradicting opinions and
who treat degrees as purely a checkbox to tick on a job application. College
is learning; if you don't want to learn, then don't go to colege.

------
cafard
We are overcredentialed, I agree. Educated, I don't know.

